# Any Neighborhod recs in Italy?



## WannabExpatMama (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello all!!!! I am a native New Yorker, and plan on relocating to Europe with my two children in 2012 (Either Italy or France 
lane. I'm wondering if any of you have any suggestions on which parts of Italy are the nicest/safest/cheapest/most family & child friendly? Any and all input is appreciated, thank you!


----------

